
Freelancer Websites for Finding Developers: Guru vs. TopTal vs. Upwork - rohanindiez
Need to hire a web developer but have no idea where to start?<p>There are plenty of websites like Upwork, Toptal and Guru where you can find freelance developers. I wrote a post to compare freelance websites by weighing their pros and cons.<p>Read more here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;indiez.now.sh&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;the-best-freelancer-websites-for-finding-developers
======
soneca
You should post the link directly, not as HN text post mentioning the blog
post.

------
lexda15
I search for projects via Periodix[1]. It aggregates projects from Upwork and
other job boards.

I suggest checking Upwork firstly, and Reddit Community. My friend always
hires someone from Reddit. It is easier and better candidates.

1- [https://periodix.net/](https://periodix.net/)

